# Do any of you grow Cycnoches, Mormodes or Catasetums?



## Grandma M (Aug 23, 2007)

Fred Clark will be at the Grand Rapids MI. orchid meeting in Sept. I understand he will also be in Lansing at that time.

This is the note I have from him.

I will be speaking on Cycnoches, Mormodes, and Catasetums. There will be a comprehensive plant culture section in the talk and you will understand how to raise these by the end of the talk.


----------



## littlefrog (Aug 23, 2007)

I grow lots and lots. Many of which i got from Fred.


----------



## CLMoss (Aug 23, 2007)

Yes, I grow them also. They are a lot of fun. You should get a few.


----------



## bwester (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah, Fred has amazing plants. great bulbos too.


----------



## Heather (Aug 24, 2007)

He's coming to New Hampshire this fall as well. November I think.


----------



## DukeBoxer (Aug 24, 2007)

Is he from Sunset Valley Orchids? If he is, he's going to the Connecticut OS in October or November I think. My mother-in-law grows them down in COsta Rica, she just ties them to a tree and leaves them be. They flower reliably every year.


----------



## SlipperFan (Aug 24, 2007)

Grandma M said:


> Fred Clark will be at the Grand Rapids MI. orchid meeting in Sept. I understand he will also be in Lansing at that time.
> 
> This is the note I have from him.
> 
> I will be speaking on Cycnoches, Mormodes, and Catasetums. There will be a comprehensive plant culture section in the talk and you will understand how to raise these by the end of the talk.



Something must have fallen through -- Hermann Pigors from Oak Hill Gardens will be at the GLOS September meeting.

We really should coordinate!


----------



## Grandma M (Aug 24, 2007)

I will check with him again. I placed an order with him to take to GR and he took and confirmed my order. Rob told me he will introduce Fred at our meeting.

*****MY e-Mail from him
I’ll see what I can bring, Thanks for the order see you soon. 

Fred Clarke

Blake. 
I love Bulbos to. I will have to look at his selection on his web site. Any suggestions?


----------

